# Me and my friends were assaulted, and my pass was taken. What can I do?



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok so I am just looking for some advice here, let me start off by saying I'm a generally good kid, but every once in a while boys will be boys and do dumb stuff. I don't go around causing trouble all the time, I rarely ever have any issues. Anyways it was the last run of the day at 4:00 when the lifts were closed and nobody else was in the trails. Well BARELY anybody. Me and 2 friends we just joking around falling on purpose and just dumb stuff like jumping off each others boards (attempting to at least lol), and running into the big chair lift poles that support the cable. Then there was a few bamboo posts in the ground and a sign that said caution or something. One of my friends nailed the rope on purpose and it pulled all of the posts out. He also 2 posts with a slow sign in between them on purpose. We thought it was hilarious and no harm was really done just posts pulled out of the ground. He hit another slow sign and that's it. I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge. Anyways we were just stopped 100 or so feet away from the base lodge where I had barely hit a slow sign ( poles weren't broken just uprooted) This skier comes FLYING in out of nowhere clips me, swearing like a sailor (what the f**k are you doing, give me your fu**ing pass, multiple times) rips the season pass right off my coat, goes over to another friend, starts swearing at him to give up his pass, and pushes my friend down. They had a hot exchange of words and we all took off, ran inside, took all our stuff off and got the hell out of there. I was pissed that he ripped my pass off, but I wanted to get away from this deranged lunatic. We saw the guy in front of us at one point during our last run so the only conceivable notion is that he hid in the woods and waited for us to pass because he said he saw us "wrecking sh*t all the way down" even though we only saw him in front of us. Now I'm not trying to defend me and my friends actions here (only one of us really did anything and it wasn't me) but come on it is a few broken and uprooted sticks that will take 5 minutes to put back up. I feel bad about the situation, but that psychotic guy better realize he is like 40 years old and assaulted 2 minors (were 15) and he could get in serious trouble for that kind of thing. We have witnesses because other people saw it as well. He better think this through before he reports it to guest services because they were closed for the day. I felt like a scumbag after all of this but I didn't think his response was anywhere near appropriate. I talked to the guy in the rental shop and he said the skiers always harrass the boarders here and that that is total bs. He said to call HR and they will get it sorted out for me no probelm. What do you guys think will come of this? Will I get my pass back? Will I be banned from the mountain?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

try to suck less at life, theres always 16 and 17


----------



## tralald (Jun 2, 2013)

dont break shit that doesnt belong to you...


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Ok so I am just looking for some advice here, let me start off by saying I'm a generally good kid, but every once in a while boys will be boys and do dumb stuff. I don't go around causing trouble all the time, I rarely ever have any issues. Anyways it was the last run of the day at 4:00 when the lifts were closed and nobody else was in the trails. Well BARELY anybody. Me and 2 friends we just joking around falling on purpose and just dumb stuff like jumping off each others boards (attempting to at least lol), and running into the big chair lift poles that support the cable. Then there was a few bamboo posts in the ground and a sign that said caution or something. One of my friends nailed the rope on purpose and it pulled all of the posts out. He also 2 posts with a slow sign in between them on purpose. We thought it was hilarious and no harm was really done just posts pulled out of the ground. He hit another slow sign and that's it. I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge. Anyways we were just stopped 100 or so feet away from the base lodge where I had barely hit a slow sign ( poles weren't broken just uprooted) This skier comes FLYING in out of nowhere clips me, swearing like a sailor (what the f**k are you doing, give me your fu**ing pass, multiple times) rips the season pass right off my coat, goes over to another friend, starts swearing at him to give up his pass, and pushes my friend down. They had a hot exchange of words and we all took off, ran inside, took all our stuff off and got the hell out of there. I was pissed that he ripped my pass off, but I wanted to get away from this deranged lunatic. We saw the guy in front of us at one point during our last run so the only conceivable notion is that he hid in the woods and waited for us to pass because he said he saw us "wrecking sh*t all the way down" even though we only saw him in front of us. Now I'm not trying to defend me and my friends actions here (only one of us really did anything and it wasn't me) but come on it is a few broken and uprooted sticks that will take 5 minutes to put back up. I feel bad about the situation, but that psychotic guy better realize he is like 40 years old and assaulted 2 minors (were 15) and he could get in serious trouble for that kind of thing. We have witnesses because other people saw it as well. He better think this through before he reports it to guest services because they were closed for the day. I felt like a scumbag after all of this but I didn't think his response was anywhere near appropriate. I talked to the guy in the rental shop and he said the skiers always harrass the boarders here and that that is total bs. He said to call HR and they will get it sorted out for me no probelm. What do you guys think will come of this? Will I get my pass back? Will I be banned from the mountain?


Firstly, you shouldn't have done it. 

Second, if he wasn't a staff member, then yes, report him, he has no right, he stole from you. If he is staff, you're (pretty much) out of options. 

But on your comment regarding how much money they have... we have $40 mobile phones, its required by law that we carry one on every site (at work).

Staff abuse them, steal them, everything in-between; last year we spent over $28,000 on mobile phones, not including sim cards ($10 minimum) and not counting the labour hours wasted to physically go to each site and just hand over a new phone - our sites can be 20 minutes away, or 2 days... multiply that by the wage rate and watch how much $$ we burn for idiocy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If ur pulling ropes and signs down...and then some noob injures themself or whatever. The ski area could be sued. Iirc at our little hill...it could be a $500 fine. I'd ream your punk arse...and in fact....you want your pass back...then next 2 weekends...you'd be setting rope lines at 6am before you got your pass back...and setting rope line is not that fun...especially on a board.

What can you do...write an appology and offer to do some volunteer work.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Before I can appropriately respond, I need to know what exactly you told your parents and what they said/did after you told them.


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

snowklinger said:


> try to suck less at life, theres always 16 and 17


Hmm so I don't "suck at life" why don't you suck less at life? You know nothing about me so you actually have no idea what you are talking about. Like I said I pretty much never cause trouble.


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kenai said:


> Before I can appropriately respond, I need to know what exactly you told your parents and what they said/did after you told them.


My mom was really pissed, and I told her exactly what happened. I told her exactly what happened but I just knocked one singe sign down, not broken just knocked down. I'd happily put it back up, would take me 2 seconds. She hasn't pumished me yet but idk what will happen. 

She was also pretty pissed off about what that guy did.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You messed up, got caught. Lesson learned. Move on. 

Don't sit here and complain and talk shit.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope he wasn't staff and foot the bill for replacement of your "lost" passes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

#1 staff or not, they have no right to touch you. I would complain. (if you were my kid.I would bitch slap you myself but if a mountain employee ever touched him, it wouldn't be pretty)

#2 do what wrath said and talk to the mountain, assuming that they actually deactivated your passes, apologize and offer to volunteer. 

#3 tell your parents what happened and what you tried to do to rectify the situation, get there help if you didn't get a solution. 

#4 grow the fuck up and quit acting like a toddler.


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nocturnal7x said:


> Hope he wasn't staff and foot the bill for replacement of your "lost" passes.


He was not staff. Pretty sure they'd be fired for throwing a 15 year old kid to the ground.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Hmm so I don't "suck at life" why don't you suck less at life? You know nothing about me so you actually have no idea what you are talking about. Like I said I pretty much never cause trouble.


Well we know you and your friends like to act like punks and damage shit that doesn't belong to you. Having no respect makes you suck at life! Also douche bags like you and your friends are what gives snowboarders a bad name. 

How would you like it if you worked at the resort and some young arrogant punks like yourself went around damaging your equipment and causing you more work. 

Grow up!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sure the fact that your mommy is upset that any other adult would ever try to discipline you has nothing to do with the fact that you are confused about this whole event.

Maybe she can get on here and explain to us all why you don't suck.

Sucks to suck.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Good for you telling your mom, good for her being pissed at you.

I'm not sure how I feel about the skier. I strongly suspect you are spinning the confrontation, but if he pushed down your friend that was over the top. (I could not care less about any other physical contact - I hate whiny parents who think their children are precious little angels and lose their shit if anyone makes contact with them - e.g. if you were messing something up and someone grabbed you and pulled you away from the mess I'd tell their parents to fuck off.) If he was a random person I would report it to the mountain; if he was mountain staff no one is going to believe your version even if it was true, but you can still report it. 

Most importantly, time to grow the fuck up. We all do stupid shit, but we grow out of it and it's time for you to do the same. How much the resort makes, how much a stick of bamboo costs, or any of your other pathetic rationalizations are what is wrong with a lot of society. That mountain does not owe you anything more than a place to ride and if you are breaking their shit they have every right to be pissed and ban you. Seriously, why do you think it is "hilarious" to mess up or damage other people's stuff?

Do what Wrath said and go beg forgiveness. Admit you were stupid and wrong (don't pull the "it was really my friends shit" - you were involved, IT WAS YOU) and offer to volunteer to get your pass back.


----------



## handsomehwang (Apr 3, 2013)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Ok so I am just looking for some advice here, let me start off by saying I'm a generally good kid, but every once in a while boys will be boys and do dumb stuff. I don't go around causing trouble all the time, I rarely ever have any issues. Anyways it was the last run of the day at 4:00 when the lifts were closed and nobody else was in the trails. Well BARELY anybody. Me and 2 friends we just joking around falling on purpose and just dumb stuff like jumping off each others boards (attempting to at least lol), and running into the big chair lift poles that support the cable. Then there was a few bamboo posts in the ground and a sign that said caution or something. One of my friends nailed the rope on purpose and it pulled all of the posts out. He also 2 posts with a slow sign in between them on purpose. We thought it was hilarious and no harm was really done just posts pulled out of the ground. He hit another slow sign and that's it. I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge. Anyways we were just stopped 100 or so feet away from the base lodge where I had barely hit a slow sign ( poles weren't broken just uprooted) This skier comes FLYING in out of nowhere clips me, swearing like a sailor (what the f**k are you doing, give me your fu**ing pass, multiple times) rips the season pass right off my coat, goes over to another friend, starts swearing at him to give up his pass, and pushes my friend down. They had a hot exchange of words and we all took off, ran inside, took all our stuff off and got the hell out of there. I was pissed that he ripped my pass off, but I wanted to get away from this deranged lunatic. We saw the guy in front of us at one point during our last run so the only conceivable notion is that he hid in the woods and waited for us to pass because he said he saw us "wrecking sh*t all the way down" even though we only saw him in front of us. Now I'm not trying to defend me and my friends actions here (only one of us really did anything and it wasn't me) but come on it is a few broken and uprooted sticks that will take 5 minutes to put back up. I feel bad about the situation, but that psychotic guy better realize he is like 40 years old and assaulted 2 minors (were 15) and he could get in serious trouble for that kind of thing. We have witnesses because other people saw it as well. He better think this through before he reports it to guest services because they were closed for the day. I felt like a scumbag after all of this but I didn't think his response was anywhere near appropriate. I talked to the guy in the rental shop and he said the skiers always harrass the boarders here and that that is total bs. He said to call HR and they will get it sorted out for me no probelm. What do you guys think will come of this? Will I get my pass back? Will I be banned from the mountain?


I agree he didn't have to act that way but you guys did act like a bunch of idiots. I was an idiot once and I don't think I would have complained if I had been caught breaking shit. That being said, go ask the resort and get your passes back if you can and just don't do that shit next time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Hmm so I don't "suck at life" why don't you suck less at life? You know nothing about me so you actually have no idea what you are talking about. Like I said I pretty much never cause trouble.


 Yeah,.. I'm thinking you're not going to get much in the way of sympathy here! The scene _as you yourself described it,..? _ Sounds "_pretty much_" like a bunch of rude out of control kids, acting out and thinking it's "cool" or funny! _NOT!!_ 

That doesn't excuse being assaulted, _if_ that is in fact what happened, but you were clearly in the wrong! Accept it, alter your future behavior accordingly, and you will be better off for it! Spouting off here, when you don't receive the "Aww dude?? That's sooo harsh!!" response that you were expecting,..?? That doesn't bode well!!!



ekb18c said:


> You messed up, got caught. Lesson learned. Move on.
> 
> Don't sit here and complain and talk shit.


^this^


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> He was not staff. Pretty sure they'd be fired for throwing a 15 year old kid to the ground.


15y old _kid_? Common... that's whining. I'm sure you more than often claim to be grown up/old enough for this n that cos you're _already_ 15! The same goes for "oh I've _just_ caused minor damage, it's not that bad" :blahblah:. Imagine _everyone_ would act the same? 

(Of course I don't agree at all with the skier's acting, it was an AH move, sure.)

Do what Wrath n Argo said. To show regret and offer volunteer help may save your pass, maybe not. At least it'll give you the good feeling of having done the right thing (take this from a "kid" which caused a lot of damage back in the day )


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

so much butthurt in here...


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

So I am not at all looking for sympathy and I did not expect a "aww that's too bad response". Like I said I do fell pretty bad about the whole situation because ski patrol has better shit to do than set up poles. I was contacted by the resort and it turns out he was a staff, my pass is taken away for 2 weeks and it's over with. I wanted to talk to the guy so my mom left a message on his phone I'll talk to him about it, appologie, and tell him I'd be happy to put them back up but I will add that he got a little carried away with his response. I know how pissed off people can be in the heat of the moment. I'm not a punk ass and I don't suck at life, because apart from this I am a generally nice, respectful, and polite person. The most I've ever gotten in trouble for is having my phone out in class. This behavior is pretty un like me. Like I said I didn't break shit but I was involved so yes I expect to be punished. Hopefully the guy will feel better about the situation after I talk to him. It actually kind of pisses me off when you guys say I'm a arrogant punk ass disrespectful kid. Yeah I fucked up but I'm 100% happy to help put them back up and I really do want to talk to that ski patrol and tell him that I actually am sorry. Knocking shit down seemed funny at the time but not really now. Please don't pretend that you all are all perfect people and never did anything stupid as a teenager. You all did I know it for a fact. Young people do stupid shit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Hmm so I don't "suck at life" why don't you suck less at life? You know nothing about me so you actually have no idea what you are talking about. Like I said I pretty much never cause trouble.


Seriously? LOL!

Your story was almost certainly underplayed and it still read like you guys were being a bunch of asshats. Sure, kids will be kids, but you guys learned a good lesson - act like an asshat and get caught doing it, you're stuck to deal with the consequences.

Tell your parents only if they're decent parents who will slap you upside the head for being a dumbass. If they're the typical whiny cunt parents who are going to act like you did nothing wrong and blame everything on the resort, then just STFU about it.


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Seriously? LOL!
> 
> Your story was almost certainly underplayed and it still read like you guys were being a bunch of asshats. Sure, kids will be kids, but you guys learned a good lesson - act like an asshat and get caught doing it, you're stuck to deal with the consequences.
> 
> Tell your parents only if they're decent parents who will slap you upside the head for being a dumbass. If they're the typical whiny cunt parents who are going to act like you did nothing wrong and blame everything on the resort, then just STFU about it.


Shut the fuck up and don't call my mom a whiny cunt. Funny you mention being slapped upside the head because that's the first thing she did when I told her the story. My story is not underplayed at all. I told it exactly how it happened. Maybe you are the asshat because you are so eager to believe that I'm a douchebag, and jump to some pretty bold conclusions like calling my mom a whiny cunt. For gods sakes people I know what I'd did was not right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Shut the fuck up and don't call my mom a whiny cunt. Funny you mention being slapped upside the head because that's the first thing she did when I told her the story. My story is not underplayed at all. I told it exactly how it happened. Maybe you are the asshat because you are so eager to believe that I'm a douchebag, and jump to some pretty bold conclusions like calling my mom a whiny cunt. For gods sakes people I know what I'd did was not right.


You came to this forum looking for advice. You were given advice. I never called your mom a whiny cunt. The key word in that sentence that you misread was "IF". I am now calling YOU a whiny cunt. You're exactly what's wrong with this upcoming generation. The majority of you are a bunch of worthless, entitled, selfish little pricks who have me seriously concerned for the future of our nation. That's 100% real talk.

This is me right now:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> ….Knocking shit down seemed funny at the time but not really now. *Please don't pretend that you all are all perfect people and never did anything stupid as a teenager*. You all did I know it for a fact. Young people do stupid shit.


Right,..! And my mother or father would and _have_ smacked the shit out of me for it, AND they would also have beat the crap out of me again for suggesting the "staff member" shouldn't have touched us!

Different era,.. for sure! I wouldn't stand for anyone touching any child of mine except maybe in self defense! But they just might get a smack from me if I caught them doing something like you and your friends did!

OK,.. so you sacked up and admitted your part in screwing up! What do you want from us? You came here sounding indignant about having had your pass pulled, when you were blatantly in the wrong. Then became upset when we were harsh in telling you the reality of the situation!

You're right,..!! We don't know anything about you aside from what you've written here! And what was written until now, sounded pretty self centered and self absorbed! We could have been wrong, but your post and apparent attitude was all we had to go on!

So,.. we responded in an appropriate fashion based on our own personal beliefs! This is the interwebz and some here don't believe in sugar coating anything!!! Especially since parents and people "going easy" on kids that are out of control or self absorbed, selfish brats is one of the reasons why we have more and more of these self centered, idiotic and entitled _ADULT_ assholes to deal with nowadays!

It sounds like you're ready to do the right thing. Maybe next time,..? You won't succumb to peer pressure and will try to stop, rather than join in on that kind of stupidity! In which case, this will have been a valuable lesson! I will say, you will certainly get more respect from people here for this latest attitude than you will for the earlier one!

One last little nit to pick with you,….

The "Wall of Text" thing is _really_ freakin' hard to read!!!  Try to break it up into a paragraph or three next time, wouldja!!! 

:hairy:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> I'll talk to him about it, appologie, and tell him I'd be happy to put them back up


Way to go
:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Shut the fuck up and don't call my mom a whiny cunt. Funny you mention being slapped upside the head because that's the first thing she did when I told her the story. My story is not underplayed at all. I told it exactly how it happened. Maybe you are the asshat because you are so eager to believe that I'm a douchebag, and jump to some pretty bold conclusions like calling my mom a whiny cunt. For gods sakes people I know what I'd did was not right.


Don't take the "todays kids suck" rants too personally... you've done wrong, but you're on the right way. 
Some may have forgotten that they had wild times and were carried away at times as well, some may never had. But ranting abt the youth of today is an evergreen...



> "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint." Hesiod, 8th century BC
> 
> "What is happening to our young people? They disrespect their elders, they disobey their parents. They ignore the law. They riot in the streets inflamed with wild notions. Their morals are decaying. What is to become of them?" Plato, 4th Century BC
> 
> "The young people of today think of nothing but themselves. They have no reverence for parents or old age. They are impatient of all restraint... As for the girls, they are forward, immodest and unladylike in speech, behavior and dress."Attributed to Peter the Hermit, AD 1274


Back in the day when kids were brought up with strict hands the excuse was that they had to break out, nowadays it's cos they are brought up too slack... :dunno: Teens do dumb things, no matter how big the beating if they get cought (I _know_). Important is how you react, and you seem to be comprehensible. Action was dumb but reaction is good. Next time something seems funny, try to think two steps ahead first .


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Youre the kind of dudes who give snowboarding a bad image. What you did was stupid.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

@ OP

Life is full of valuable lessons, 1stly, it doesn't matter what damage you did, you did damage...!

IF it was staff and they called the police, the chances are you would be charged with criminal damage, that carries penalties, and there is always a cost, doesn't matter what the cost is, if they had to pay staff to correct it, and even putting poles back in the ground costs money, then that cost can legally be charged against you and if convicted it can fuck your life up...!!!

Yes kids will be kids... We have all been kids... The problem if you kids today are whining little bitches that have no idea just how easy you have it...!

I am sure some of the older ones on here will be able to tell you some stories...

I know for sure i can, and i got caught doing some stupid things, and i got caught by the police for stupid things... The difference is, we begged them NOT to take us home to our parents, i would rather of been charged than taken home and getting the beating from my parents that i would of deserved and got on a couple of occasions...!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint." *Hesiod, 8th century BC *
> 
> "What is happening to our young people? They disrespect their elders, they disobey their parents. They ignore the law. They riot in the streets inflamed with wild notions. Their morals are decaying. What is to become of them?" *Plato, 4th Century BC*
> 
> "The young people of today think of nothing but themselves. They have no reverence for parents or old age. They are impatient of all restraint... As for the girls, they are forward, immodest and unladylike in speech, behavior and dress."*Attributed to Peter the Hermit, AD 1274*


Neni, I really had to laugh reading that!! I can remember taking a beating for using some of those exact quotes to point out the "irony" of my parents bitching about the "youth of today" back in the 70's!! :laugh:

Guess my rant makes me "officially" an Old Curmudgeon!!! :hairy:


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

i don't get whats going on here ?
you wanted to play at being hard but don't want any consequences.
suck it up and don't be a punk.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Right,..! And my mother or father would and _have_ smacked the shit out of me for it, AND they would also have beat the crap out of me again for suggesting the "staff member" shouldn't have touched us!
> 
> Different era,.. for sure! I wouldn't stand for anyone touching any child of mine except maybe in self defense! But they just might get a smack from me if I caught them doing something like you and your friends did!
> 
> ...



this post is trash and sheer knee-jerk idiocy. 

the kid was remorseful from the OP, the fucktard "adult" should be fired - what he did was clearly a criminal act... you can't put your hands on people unless you're police. any staff member that does that (especially not in uniform) should be physically beaten and then fired.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> this post is trash and sheer knee-jerk idiocy.
> 
> the kid was remorseful from the OP, the fucktard "adult" should be fired - what he did was clearly a criminal act... you can't put your hands on people unless you're police. any staff member that does that (especially not in uniform) should be physically beaten and then fired.



The two are mutually exclusive. If you rob a bank and then surrender to the cops and they beat your ass, that's fucked up. The cops deserve punishment, but you still robbed a fucking bank. Authorities going overboard doesn't excuse the act that led up to it.

*shit, typed "aren't", meant "are"


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> The two aren't mutually exclusive. If you rob a bank and then surrender to the cops and they beat your ass, that's fucked up. The cops deserve punishment, but you still robbed a fucking bank. Authorities going overboard doesn't excuse the act that led up to it.


I think the same, the act they committed was criminal whatever way you look at it... Wilful destruction of property...!

Times have changed and there are far too many entitled kids nowadays...!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> *this post is trash and sheer knee-jerk idiocy.
> *
> the kid was remorseful from the OP, the fucktard "adult" should be fired - what he did was clearly a criminal act... you can't put your hands on people unless you're police...


I fail to see where I stated _anywhere_ in any of my posts that it _WAS_ ok for the adult to have put his hands on anyone! I simply stated that _my_ parents would have taken the adult's side and smacked me again for complaining that I got hit by him in the first place! [edit] _Btw, I wasn't trying to insinuate or claim that that was in any way acceptable!! Just commenting on what "fair minded JOY's" to grow up with, my parent's were!!_

I didn't read remorseful in his OP! It read more to me like he didn't think he had done much of anything wrong! I read a lot of equivocating from him on the nature of his behavior. "I knocked them down, but "I" didn't break them, only a couple of cheap bamboo sticks got broke, etc." 

*Direct copy & paste from OP:*
_Then there was a few bamboo posts in the ground and a sign that said caution or something. One of my friends nailed the rope on purpose and it pulled all of the posts out. He also 2 posts with a slow sign in between them on purpose. We thought it was hilarious and no harm was really done just posts pulled out of the ground. He hit another slow sign and that's it. *I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern* when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge _

_THAT_ attitude is endemic in this country today! And yes,.. if the adult assaulted them as the OP claimed,..? (And based on his OP,.. I considered that a fairly big _if_ at the time!) He should be reprimanded or fired! 

However, I can honestly say in the same breath, that I am sick to fucking death of smart mouth little punks running around with the attitude that they can be as rude, vulgar, destructive and disrespectful as they like and if they are threatened, or even smacked for it,.. even if it's _their own PARENTS doing the smacking?_ All they have to do in this country is call the cops and the adult is automatically in trouble!

My parents would have, and in a few instances, _DID_, tell a teacher, principle, neighbor, whatever,… If I got caught doing something wrong? "Smack him again if he does it again!"

So, even tho there are plenty of times I would really love to bitch slap any number of kids or teens I see pulling shit,..? I tend to come down on the same side as Argo! *I'll* smack my kid if he/she deserves it, but *you'd* better not lay a fucking finger on them!! Otherwise,..? An entirely _different_ brand of "Assault" is gonna go down!!! 

As for my comment being "Knee Jerk? Are you fucking kidding me? My reply was nowhere near as radical or insulting as many who replied! I took my time and tried to remain objective about the situation, and the OP's clarifying his position on his own culpability! So,..? :WTF: 

Ok,.. I get it! Maybe you, (..and no doubt a few others) don't like, or think very much of me personally? You think I'm a goof or a "fucking clown,..?" _Cool!_ No problem! You're certainly entitled to your opinion of me! But your comment sounds more like a "Knee Jerk" reaction to _Me_ personally rather than an actual critique of anything I _actually_ wrote! :dunno:

:hairy:


----------



## deltout (Jan 10, 2014)

its not mine so i don't care attitude is not a problem, till you run into somebody else with the same attitude that in this case is bigger and willing to take it farther.

don't start no shit there will be no shit !


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I used to love raising a good bit of hell every now and then when I was younger. I don't know what it is, but there's something that just takes ahold of you when you're young and out being a hooligan. I can remember laughing hysterically at some of the stuff my friends and I used to do when I was a teenager. I also remember fearing for my life in the thought that we ever got caught.

Not long after that I realized that pretty much none of those shenanigans were possible without them being at the expense of some other innocent person.

OP got caught up in a little bit of foolin' around, damaged a tiny little bit of property that belongs to a wealthy resort. In turn, he kinda committed an act of "shitting where you eat" - not cool. That said, we're talking about some signs. There's _no reason_ for this guy to fly off the handle, shake down some kids, and then storm off without explanation or identification of who he is and why he did what he did like some vigilante hero having just doled out some street justice. _That_, is messed up. For some reason this behaviour causes a certain in older folks that causes them to just lose it completely and behave outlandishly and illogically in their quest to hand out justice to their perceived wrong-doings of others...

I hear way too many stories every year of yellow jackets going above and beyond their call of duty to try and rule the mountain with a gore-tex gloved iron fist, shaping it into their own image of neutered alpine perfection. The other week I met a dude who got his pass pulled days later because some dude who he was on the chairlift was yelling off the lift at people and they accused him of doing it... madness. This is at normally otherwise pretty chill Whistler.

At a lot of mountains these people are volunteers and only have an orientation by the resort and are paid in lift tickets. I've even seen some old videos from Whistler of a group of these guys surrounding some kid and trying to steal his board from him before some bystanders intervened.

It's sad that we still have to deal with so many of the ugly parts of society when we're up in the mountains. All the more reason to leave the resorts behind.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

destroy said:


> I've even seen some old videos from Whistler of a group of these guys surrounding some kid and trying to steal his board from him before some bystanders intervened.


You mean this one from Whistler...???


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Yep. I don't know the story there but it looks pretty extreme...


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I talked to the ski patrol on the phone (wasn't the guy I encountered but the head of ski patrol) he was pretty cool about it and he said everything was taken care of that afternoon and I didn't need to help. He also said it's more of a safety concern than anything, if a slow sign was knocked down 2 people could run into each other at a trail merge or whatever. He thanked me for calling and that was pretty much the end of it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now _those_ yellow jacketbooted thugs needed to be arrested for assault and theft!


----------



## TokyoDrift99 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you to the guys that actually replied civily. I'm very aware that what me and my friends did was wrong, I don't need to get reamed by anybody else. 

What this whole thread is about is what will happen to my pass (2 week suspension) and what can I do about this guy?) the only physical contact he had with me was ripping my pass off and slightly running into me, but that's not really his fault. He went after another friend of mine and pushed him to the ground. 

That is WRONG I don't really care what your moral values on hitting kids is. The funny thing is that the mountain will do nothing to reprimand this guy, he will continue harassing others with his big shot superman attitude. He could have at least tried to confront us in a civil manor, but no the first thing to do is to throw somebody to the ground, screaming like a lunatic. 

Yeah I see no problem with your parents giving you a backhand to the head if you pull some stupid stunt like this, but touching someone else's kids especially in a minor situation like this is not right. If you actually beat your kids like some of you suggested you oughta not be parents, that does nothing but instill fear and hatred, and does not allow for a healthy relationship. 

And all of you bitching about youth of today being worthless,rotten, self absorbed, good for nothing, arrogant, spoiled, bratty, entitled, pricks you better get a grip. People have been saying that forever, and always will.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

He does sound like he needs his ass kicked!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> He does sound like he needs his ass kicked!


Yeah,.. Methinks we hath been Trolled!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> He does sound like he needs his ass kicked!


Most teenage kids sound like that.... Mine Are 15, 20 and 22....


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned or not, but was the skier part of ski patrol? The two ski hills I've worked at have a very strict policy that NO staff are to remove lift tickets from patrons. We MUST alert the ski patrol, NOT pro patrol to have them deal with the situation. If we even lay a finger on someone, we could technically get charged with assault. 

As for the OP, while what you did was childish, and could have potentially ended up harming someone, good for you for owning up to your mistakes. I hope this is a valuable lesson to you not to mess around with stuff like the signs again.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. Methinks we hath been Trolled!


Ding ding ding ding, we have a winner.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you kooks troll yourselves when you endlessly flip your shit about the dumbest shit.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> you kooks troll yourselves when you endlessly flip your shit about the dumbest shit.


Hey not everyone is having mad nicotine withdrawal here :crazy1:

:hairy:


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

He knocked down a sign or two. Yeah he probably shouldnt have but honestly things a lot worse could have happened. He's not even trolling, certain memebers on here act like he was satan and that what he did was unforgivable.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

We are a nation of laws. Founded by a bunch of rich white men who didn't want to pay the their taxes. This sort of lawlessness goes against everything they stood for and must not be tolerated.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> Ok so I am just looking for some advice here, let me start off by saying I'm a generally good kid, but every once in a while boys will be boys and do dumb stuff. I don't go around causing trouble all the time, I rarely ever have any issues. Anyways it was the last run of the day at 4:00 when the lifts were closed and nobody else was in the trails. Well BARELY anybody. Me and 2 friends we just joking around falling on purpose and just dumb stuff like jumping off each others boards (attempting to at least lol), and running into the big chair lift poles that support the cable. Then there was a few bamboo posts in the ground and a sign that said caution or something. One of my friends nailed the rope on purpose and it pulled all of the posts out. He also 2 posts with a slow sign in between them on purpose. We thought it was hilarious and no harm was really done just posts pulled out of the ground. He hit another slow sign and that's it. I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge. Anyways we were just stopped 100 or so feet away from the base lodge where I had barely hit a slow sign ( poles weren't broken just uprooted) This skier comes FLYING in out of nowhere clips me, swearing like a sailor (what the f**k are you doing, give me your fu**ing pass, multiple times) rips the season pass right off my coat, goes over to another friend, starts swearing at him to give up his pass, and pushes my friend down. They had a hot exchange of words and we all took off, ran inside, took all our stuff off and got the hell out of there. I was pissed that he ripped my pass off, but I wanted to get away from this deranged lunatic. We saw the guy in front of us at one point during our last run so the only conceivable notion is that he hid in the woods and waited for us to pass because he said he saw us "wrecking sh*t all the way down" even though we only saw him in front of us. Now I'm not trying to defend me and my friends actions here (only one of us really did anything and it wasn't me) but come on it is a few broken and uprooted sticks that will take 5 minutes to put back up. I feel bad about the situation, but that psychotic guy better realize he is like 40 years old and assaulted 2 minors (were 15) and he could get in serious trouble for that kind of thing. We have witnesses because other people saw it as well. He better think this through before he reports it to guest services because they were closed for the day. I felt like a scumbag after all of this but I didn't think his response was anywhere near appropriate. I talked to the guy in the rental shop and he said the skiers always harrass the boarders here and that that is total bs. He said to call HR and they will get it sorted out for me no probelm. What do you guys think will come of this? Will I get my pass back? Will I be banned from the mountain?


You and your friends are idiots.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> you kooks troll yourselves when you endlessly flip your shit about the dumbest shit.





Manicmouse said:


> Hey not everyone is having mad nicotine withdrawal here :crazy1:
> 
> :hairy:


Summa you folks need to go back a few years and read sum of the stuff that went on with DCsnow, Jetfalcon, Venture? Brian whatsisname? and about a half dozen other professional trolls we had floating around here!! Fuck! For that matter go back and read how well Mystery2many and I got on when he first showed up! :laugh: :lol: Look up just about any roughly two year old post mentioning Yoga Pants!!

You ppl haven't a clue what "flippin your shit" really means! :eyetwitch2: :laugh:

These past few weeks has been NUTHIN'!!! 


And my back was healthy, I was riding regular and smokin like a chimney!

:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is so full of win on so many levels. 

WAH I fucked up I'll cry on the Internet. 

Wah I don't like what people say on the Internet.

Wah you shouldn't be a parent. 

WAH WAH WAH YOU PEOPLE OVER REACT. 

1. OP is a bitch. 
2. OP is a fucktard. 
3. Staff can't touch you, if they do file assault charges with the police. 
4. After filing said assault charges then talk to their boss. 
5. Don't be a bitch on the Internet.
6. Kids do need to be smacked around a bit more these days, a little fear goes a long ways. 
7. The OP is a fucktarded bitch
8. This thread is full of win. 
9. You fucked up for being a pile of shit, take your licks and move on. 
10. I banged a red head this morning, fire down below. Now I have fire when I pee. What does that have to do with anything here? Nothing, but you get the point you got trolled.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Fuck! For that matter go back and read how well Mystery2many and I got on when he first showed up! :laugh: :lol: Look up just about any roughly two year old post mentioning Yoga Pants!!
> 
> 
> :hairy:


We had a pretty good run huh? lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> We had a pretty good run huh? lol


LoL! Yeah,.. talk about ppl loosing their shit, eh? -sigh- _Good times!_ :rofl3:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> LoL! Yeah,.. talk about ppl loosing their shit, eh? -sigh- _Good times!_ :rofl3:


One of the favourite "wisdom" I got from a friend: It may be shitty situation right at the moment, but give it some time and it'll become a good story.


----------



## Ashcampbell (Mar 14, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 10. I banged a red head this morning, fire down below. Now I have fire when I pee. What does that have to do with anything here? Nothing, but you get the point you got trolled.


You put lipstick on your hand...its still your hand.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

TokyoDrift99 said:


> What this whole thread is about is what will happen to my pass (2 week suspension) and what can I do about this guy?) the only physical contact he had with me was ripping my pass off and slightly running into me, but that's not really his fault. He went after another friend of mine and pushed him to the ground.


It's unfortunate that the only thing you think this thread is about is what will happen to your pass and what consequences the person who took your pass will receive.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

don't care about the poles or signs, don't care about ski patrol shoving OP's friend down. What I care about is OP being a weak ass and throwing his bro's under the bus to everyone he tells this story to. "they broke everything, me..just one sign". I feel bad for anyone that ever gets arrested with the OP. snitches get stitches. Be a hooligan and own it.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

This thread is great lol

And this part right here from the first post....wow



> "I think 2 or 3 of the bamboo poles were broken but this is a ski resort that makes several million dollars a year, 3 broken sticks is the least of their concern when the have like 10 $13,000 snowmobiles, snow guns galore, lifts that cost hundreds of thousands, and a big lodge."


What a wonderful rationale. You make millions of dollars so that therefore makes it okay from me to break your shit. :facepalm1: Wow!


----------

